# A gift for secret chemistry lovers - some books that I think are suitable for you



## Uncle Lee (Jan 3, 2022)

It is nice to meet you all, I am a secret chemistry enthusiast, I used to be more active in The Hive, I am interested in secret chemistry, maybe I am not the most professional person in this forum, but I am willing to discuss organic chemistry and drug synthesis related issues with you all. 

We all came to this forum because of similar hobby, I found that there are many people who are interested in drug synthesis and willing to learn about it, but they don't know about this field, so they can't find what they need, many books (like some books from unclefester) or online articles are sometimes not accurate, I share the books that I think are suitable for chemistry, I think are suitable for chemistry lovers to learn about drug chemistry.

You can download the books you need using the download links I've given, but to be safe, I recommend you search for the title and download it directly from your favorite search engine.

1. My most recommended book is the Recreational drugs by professor buzz，This is the single finest book ever written on the manufacture of recreational drugs. Profusely illustrated, it covers the equipment, techniques, and reagens used in the clandestine manufacture of illegal drugs. Procedures for crystallization, chromatography, distillation, and reductions are given for the following types of recreational drugs.
Amphetamines
Hallucinogens
THC
Analgesics
Hypnotics, Sedatives and Tranquilizers
Detailed instructions are included for buying and making precursors. The work area is discussed in illustrated detail, and sources of additional information are given.

You can find and download it from The Hive's archive


2. Tihkal and PiHKAL，Alexander Shulgin, the bible of tryptamines and phenylethylamines, doesn't need much explanation

You can find them in EROWID


3. Amphetamine Syntheses
Overview and Reference Guide for Professionals

Otto Snow is one of my favourite authors and his book is highly specialized, covering the synthesis and pharmacology of OxyCodone, LSD, Amphetamines, Phenethylamines, THC

This link will download all his books (you can also download them by searching for the title)




__





Otto Snow - Recreational Drug Synthesis | ConCen







concen.org





Otto has put together the most explicit syntheses on the bulk production of psychedelic amphetamines, precursors and reductions. MDA, MDMA (XTC), DOB, TMA, PMA, MDEA (Eve), DOM (STP) & other popular stimulants, eg. methylcathinone, phenetermine, aminorex, ephedrine. It is easy reading yet, explicit, hardcore, psychedelic amphetamine chemistry. eg. Methylcathinone and other psycho-stimulants from non-list chemicals. Production of precursors from fertilizer, spices, barks, seeds and oils. Expanded metal & electrolytic reductions. Bulk production of reduction & list chemicals from solvents & common chemicals at the local hardware store. Hundreds of reactions are described, current drug laws and list chemicals.


4. Otto Snow - LSD-25 & Tryptamine Syntheses: Overview & Reference Guide For Professionals (1998)

LSD synthesis is very difficult, you can learn about this through this book，The book is the most comprehensive reference guide on the syntheses of LSD-25. Reactions are described including a review of the Task Force Report: Narcotics and Drug Abuse, Annotations and Consultants' Papers. Many of the reactions include: Synthesis of N,N-dialkyl substututed lysergamides. The Curtis Reaction. Preparation of d-iso-lysergic acid hydrazide; d-iso-lysergic acid azide; d-iso-LSD.

5. The Construction and Operation of Clandestine Drug Laboratories

This book is not about making a drug but about teaching you how to set up a lab and showing you some lessons about secret chemistry experiments

This book describes in step-by-step detail how to set up and run a clandestine drug laboratory - without getting caught. Motivated by a heart-felt desire to dispel the abysmal ignorance of the American people regarding "drugs," the author reveals every aspect of running an illegal drug manufacturing lab.Jack B. Nimble reveals how to select a location for a clandestine drug laboratory, how to cover your tracks, safety precautions, and when and how to shut down your operation to keep out of the slammer.One of the most important chapters is Procurement of Suspicious Items, because chemical companies often watch certain reagents and report orders to the DEA, and in fact, are required to do so on certain chemicals. Also, the DEA often runs "Sting" operations by setting up fake chemical companies which sell suspicious chemicals and then arrest their customers. So, knowing how to extract suspicious chemicals from everyday products sold in hardware, grocery, and auto supply stores is absolutely vital for the underground chemist! Jack B. Nimble tells you how to extract safrole, the major ingredient needed to synthesize many methylenedioxy drugs such as MDA, MDMA, MMDA, "EVE," etc., from sassafras oil, which is available over-the-counter in grocery stores and pharmacies; ephedrine and other good precursors to amphetamines from "asthma medications"; high quality ether from "starting fluid"; chloroform from "spot remover"; and the usually difficult to find tetrahydrofuran from "PVC pipe cleaner." In this chapter, the author also discusses how to find a "legitimate" use for chemicals you need, and how to order them from regular chemical supply houses. The author also discusses how to manufacture your own glassware and other laboratory equipment from everyday items. Also covered are tablets, capsules, and other packaging methods for illegal drugs.The clandestine laboratories described in this book don't have to be used to make illegal psychoactive drugs - they could be used to manufacture medicines and useful chemicals in a war or survival situation.


If you are a beginner, then these are the best contents you are looking for

1. Khan Academy. It has courses worth of information taught easily and interactively, for free. Sign up for their chemistry and organic chem courses.

2. Scribd. It gives you unlimited access to textbooks, scientific articles and journals, documents uploaded by users, and commercial and underground books on synthesis and chemistry. Pretty much any textbook you imagine can be found there

3. Erowid chemistry archive, and Rhodium Archives. 

4. sciencemadness.org


----------



## MadHatter

Hi and thank you for the useful tips! Every part of every book about clandestine drug cooking that has to do with precursor/reagent acquisition is perfectly useless though, since most of the legal loopholes has been plugged for long by authorities. You can't find ephedrine in any over-the-counter medications in many countries anymore, sulphuric acid drain cleaners are not sold, sassafras oil is certainly not uncontrolled anymore, etc etc.

Both Uncle Fester and Professor Buzz has a really bad rep on many of the forums I populate. But I have never read PB:s book. You say in your post that it could be found to download on The Hives archive site , but I can't find it? 
Could you please link the download?


----------



## Uncle Lee

You are right, many of the techniques in these books are outdated, I sent these books to inform interested people about [the advanced techniques of the era] and the basics of drug and chemical synthesis, I think one of the attractions of chemistry is that it is always improving, for example if you can't find ephedrine, maybe you can try to synthesize ephedrine from bromophenylacetone, it is not necessary to use ephedrine to synthesize meth, P2P and P2NP are also popular as precursors, you can share this knowledge with friends in this forum, as far as I know there are many people on this forum who are experts.

There are some errors in unclefester's work especially in electrochemical synthesis and LSD synthesis, but I rarely heard anyone criticize Recreational drugs by professor buzz book, and I didn't find any serious errors in this book myself, maybe because it is too old, there may be some wrong contents which were considered correct at that time.

Download links



https://chemistry.mdma.ch/hiveboard/rhodium/pdf/archive/recreational.drugs-professor.buzz.pdf



This is a clear web link, so please be careful


----------



## MadHatter

Uncle Lee said:


> You are right, many of the techniques in these books are outdated, I sent these books to inform interested people about [the advanced techniques of the era] and the basics of drug and chemical synthesis, I think one of the attractions of chemistry is that it is always improving, for example if you can't find ephedrine, maybe you can try to synthesize ephedrine from bromophenylacetone, it is not necessary to use ephedrine to synthesize meth, P2P and P2NP are also popular as precursors, you can share this knowledge with friends in this forum, as far as I know there are many people on this forum who are experts.
> 
> There are some errors in unclefester's work especially in electrochemical synthesis and LSD synthesis, but I rarely heard anyone criticize Recreational drugs by professor buzz book, and I didn't find any serious errors in this book myself, maybe because it is too old, there may be some wrong contents which were considered correct at that time.
> 
> ...



Uncle LeeThank you! You seem like a really helpful and knowledgeable guy. 
I never saw any detailed critique of Professor Buzz, more in the lines of "this reaction is so easy not even Professor Buzz manages to fuck it up". But that kind of grumpy, ill-witted comments will always be around. 
And as for Fester, you can feast your eyes on this little gem of conversation between him and one of his detractors: 

https://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/eleusis/eleusis.vs.fester.html

In my mind Fester wins this one. The critique is petty and overemphasized.


----------



## Uncle Lee

Thank you for recommending the page, it's a sparring match between masters, each chemist is trying to prove himself greater, in my opinion it's very appreciated and one can learn a lot from their conversations, in my eyes Eleusis or Zwitterion, Unclefester they are all drug heroes, some of their articles are still of reference value, especially their documented mistakes in synthesis, which can be learned by beginners, Eleusis' autobiography is also very interesting, I will reproduce their useful articles for more people to see.


----------



## beetlebb

Well, I am happy to see some old bees are still around. Been away from reality for a while now... starting back slowly and safely... I believe you might have forgotten Strike's Total Synthesis in your list of books to read. Some stuff maybe out dated, yes, but still chemistry is chemistry and its fun... once you start you can never stop!
bee safe


----------



## Uncle Lee

Nice to meet you, hope this forum can be as active as the Hive once was with our efforts

Of course Bee safe


----------



## beetlebb

Thanks Uncle Lee  I believe it can. Peeps are interested and forums are the place for positive discussion but also to combine knowledge to keep everone safe.


----------

